# Mobile app image assets / car color wrong?



## rickster (Aug 8, 2018)

I've had my silver Model 3 for a week and a half now, and mostly everything is going fine. But there's one little oddity with the mobile app - either the app's image assets for Silver Metallic are very bright, or the mobile app thinks my car is Pearl White Multi-Coat. It's clearly different from how the Tesla account website shows my car, though the app and the site seem to be using different photos to begin with. (My car clearly shows itself as silver on the MCU.) Does this look right, or should I be bugging service about it when I next bring my car in for more important things?















I remember once seeing a thread where someone managed to figure out how to pull all the image assets used by the mobile app for all the color/wheel combinations (from whatever web API supplies them?). But that was some time ago, and I don't recall if it was here or Reddit or some other forum, and my search-engine-fu hasn't had much luck in tracking it down. Anyone else aware of something like this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Is this all the time? My car has been known to turn white with aero wheels while the car is mid-update. Once complete it returns to Midnight Silver with Sport Wheels.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

rickster said:


> I've had my silver Model 3 for a week and a half now, and mostly everything is going fine. But there's one little oddity with the mobile app - either the app's image assets for Silver Metallic are very bright, or the mobile app thinks my car is Pearl White Multi-Coat. It's clearly different from how the Tesla account website shows my car, though the app and the site seem to be using different photos to begin with.


For whatever reason, the app's images for Pearl White and Silver Metallic are very, very similar. Check out this thread where this exact same question came up in April. See @Maevra's image in post #3 in particular -- her car is silver as well. Contrast that image with @Lovesword's screenshot in post #7 -- his car is Pearl White. The difference is very subtle.



rickster said:


> I remember once seeing a thread where someone managed to figure out how to pull all the image assets used by the mobile app for all the color/wheel combinations (from whatever web API supplies them?). But that was some time ago, and I don't recall if it was here or Reddit or some other forum, and my search-engine-fu hasn't had much luck in tracking it down. Anyone else aware of something like this?


There are threads here (and on Reddit) showing how to compose the various image assets for the Model 3 Design Studio into a rendering of the car, but I haven't seen the same thing for the mobile app. That would be fun to play with as well.


----------



## rickster (Aug 8, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Is this all the time? My car has been known to turn white with aero wheels while the car is mid-update. Once complete it returns to Midnight Silver with Sport Wheels.


Yeah, it's all the time - I haven't had a successful update yet. (First update was already scheduled on delivery, failed that night. Second came up yesterday, also failed overnight.) It does reflect that I have aero wheels though.



Bokonon said:


> For whatever reason, the app's images for Pearl White and Silver Metallic are very, very similar. Check out this thread where this exact same question came up in April. See @Maevra's image in post #3 in particular -- her car is silver as well. Contrast that image with @Lovesword's screenshot in post #7 -- his car is Pearl White. The difference is very subtle.


Wow, that is subtle. But at least it seems to be as intended, thanks!


----------

